# What’s a burnt Maxum worth?



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I can pick up a burnt 5130 (in a barn fire burnt) for $100. I’ve only seen one picture so I couldn’t tell much. If it has any weights there’s at least something. Otherwise, for a two wheel drive ROPS tractor, is it worth much bother to run 50 miles for it?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Opps, I wanted to be in the tractor category


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sure hard parts would be worth reselling. Any cast housings, axle housings, transmission housing etc.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If I had a tilt trailer and a winch or good come along, I woulda already picked it up.....if I was u


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

$500 just to resell for scrap if your scrap market is decent. Internal trans parts might still be good yet. I have a planetary off a burnt tractor on my MX170. Burnt as in no paint on it when I got it. Hasn't failed yet.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> If I had a tilt trailer and a winch or good come along, I woulda already picked it up.....if I was u


Well I just spoke to the owner two hours ago..


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'd buy it just for the rims if they are in good shape.

Define 'burnt'.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Always that, sandblast the rims and repaint if necessary. Last set of rears I priced you'd thought they started gold plating them or something


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> I'd buy it just for the rims if they are in good shape.
> 
> Define 'burnt'.


Like I said, in a barn fire. A burn to the ground barn fire.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Still a lot of good hard parts. Rear axles and housings, front axle, lift arm linkage, lift arms, etc.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Shoot the rear rim appears to be bent. I wouldn't mind having the hubs, they look like they are in good shape.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Still a lot of good hard parts. Rear axles and housings, front axle, lift arm linkage, lift arms, etc.


Sure. Buying it is the smart decision. Just have to figure out where I can hide it when I get it home.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know how good the hard parts would be actually.....a barn fire can be a lot more intense for a lot longer than just a tractor burn. I would have major concerns of the steel losing its temper and becoming brittle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I just got back from looking at it a little while ago and while obviously thoroughly burned, it still has paint on the belly from the front axle to the rear as well as some on the engine block. I’m surprised. I have a call in to a local salvage yard, might just flip it to him if I can.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I would buy it! Internal transmission parts on those are expensive. I cant see how you couldnt flip it and make an easy $1000.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I would buy it! Internal transmission parts on those are expensive. I cant see how you couldnt flip it and make an easy $1000.


Pretty much. The wheels are in motion. Martin's bid me $1500 for it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Lucky!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Lucky!


I can't argue that really but believe me that I put myself in very good position to be lucky that way. I scout a LOT of stuff for sale.


----------

